# NY State Trooper David C. Brinkerhoff



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2007)

New York State Trooper David C. Brinkerhoff was killed in the line of duty.  He was a member of the MRT unit searching for a fugitive who had shot another trooper.

May you rest in peace. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Apr 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 26, 2007)

-


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Apr 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 26, 2007)

That "thin blue line" seldom protects those who hold it in place.
R.I.P. Brother


----------



## Tong Po (Apr 26, 2007)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Altho', sadly, it will bring no comfort to his family or friends and colleagues, a man who dies performing his duty has a life with no shame in it :rei:.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2007)

.


----------

